# MS Offroad



## mud11 (Mar 4, 2012)

mississippi offroad in jackson is having a ride august 24-26 and i was wandering if any of yall were goin. i will be there along with at least 5 otther people.


----------



## Gingerninjarick (May 9, 2012)

I WANT TOOOOO!!!!! But I gotta work sat morning.. Might make it there saturday afternoon and ride all night like last time..


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yea if I get my popo fixed in time.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

We're planning on going. As long as I don't break too much stuff tomorrow, that is.


----------

